# Betta Drawing of Luna for rylovesriska



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

*Here Is a drawing of 'Luna' for rylovesriska.*​ 
*I am also taking a few(3) requests if you would like one please PM me or post a comment with the picture of your fish.They are free and you can do anything with them but please dont sell them *
*thanks for looking.*
:-D
*People*
*1-*
*2-*
*3-*​


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

smilingdoberman said:


> *Here Is a drawing of 'Luna' for rylovesriska.*​
> *I am also taking a few(3) requests if you would like one please PM me or post a comment with the picture of your fish.They are free and you can do anything with them but please dont sell them *
> *thanks for looking.*
> :-D
> ...


Thank you so MUCH!!


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

rylovesriska said:


> Thank you so MUCH!!


 
Your welcome!  Hope you Enjoy


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice drawing!:-D


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Nice drawing!:-D


Thanks!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I also made a picture of Luna.  it is on the "Draw the Betta above you" thread.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Ravaari said:


> I also made a picture of Luna.  it is on the "Draw the Betta above you" thread.


Thank you so much


----------

